# TYM 654 BRAND NEW TRACTOR



## ROBERT T RECTOR (Nov 28, 2019)

Can anyone Please tell me what are the factory sized OEM rims and tires on a brand new 2019 TYM 654 serial # 65SMM00175 The Dealer #12095 of NB Canada LJ Patterson Sales and Service LTD, took wheels off it and put 14.9 x 28 on rear and 9.5 x 20 on front and have been told if I put it in 4x4 it will break rear ends and transmission


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Robert. In your owners manual, it should call out what sized rims that your're supposed to have. I looked at Tractordata.com and could only find a TYM model t653 which is found HERE and shows the tire sizes for that model. The site has no info on a model t654 so it must be fairly recent.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Update: found this info on their web site....... YM t654 specs.

If they're AG tires, then it looks as though they put the correct sizes on.


----------



## ROBERT T RECTOR (Nov 28, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Update: found this info on their web site....... YM t654 specs.
> 
> If they're AG tires, then it looks as though they put the correct sizes on.


was talking with Rep from TYM and he said correct size on rear was 14.9 x 30 and front was 11.2 x 20 that's the OEM fACTORY SIZE


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

ROBERT T RECTOR said:


> was talking with Rep from TYM and he said correct size on rear was 14.9 x 30 and front was 11.2 x 20 that's the OEM fACTORY SIZE


You may be leaving out some information in regards to the tire change. Why would the dealer change the wheels? Did you request it? Did you spec your tractor with different purpose wheels? Did they remove the Ag tires and replace with industrial R4 tires?


----------



## ROBERT T RECTOR (Nov 28, 2019)

no I never requested it, I ordered a brand hammering new with 0 kms and was shipped to my home on November 18th, they also changed battery and put a 4 post car battery in the origional battery's place and both the rims and tires and battery they never even told me till next day or 3 after I bought it and battery was stoned dead. The name brand of the tires on the tractor that they switched are Titan multi purpose and the left rear also has several cuts they do know about that, and yes they changed these without telling me I do not know why but have a good idea , my 1st TYM Bought brand new as well in July 4th 2019 it was build from I believe from old damaged , rusted and used parts tractor he gets from the USA it was sold to me as Brand Hammering New 2019 with 11.2 hours on it, as well got like 80 pics of the rust damage and used parts on that tractor and they gave me another brand new TYM 654 in November 2018 but just a guessing game to see what they switched , what is used and what is damaged or broken, the clutch has like 3 inches of play and needs a battery , needs new rims and tires and roof beacon light is shot. This is what they call Brand Hammering new 0 hours. I have saved and researched this tractor for 7 years finally got 2 now this year and not sure what I hate more TYM or dealer, Bob Patterson from New Brunswick Canada is owner or 5 dealerships, not liking anything to do with TYM Anymore, and keep getting the run around, no idea why , never did dealer wrong and paid him in full $66,000 cash and by the time I pay off the bank it comes to $101,000 and I am beyond ticked off now that I said I will from now on do all my parts and warranty in the USA, My wife is now trying to get them to replace battery that keep draining power from somewhere, tires as well she is trying to get dealership to put correct rims and tires tractor came with, I am stressed to death and even talked of suicide. Not fair, All I asked and paid for without even test driving or seeing was a brand hammering new TYM 654 And got a terd then 2nd is a sh--.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I was just looking at the brochure, and the tire size that you have are the ones spec'd out for that tractor.... Ag tires, that is. I have Titan R4 industrial tires on my tractor, which work great for me, but I'm not plowing fields. What are you using your tractor for? The key to the tires are that they match each other, front to back so the circumference works with the gear ratios of the axles. If you have the ag tires, then the sizes should be correct. 
In regards to the battery, if they indeed substituted a car battery for the proper tractor battery, they should replace it. Tractor batteries are built slightly different, with thicker plates, etc. 
You probably don't need this, but it is where I found the tire sizes.
https://tym-tractors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/T654.pdf


----------



## ROBERT T RECTOR (Nov 28, 2019)

yea, that's an old brochure, the tractor I ordered brochure is for a 2019 and my handbook owners operators manual says tires standard size is 11.2 - 20 on front and 14.9 - 30 on rear dealer # 12095 Bob Patterson owner of 5 dealerships company name lj patterson sales & service ltd you can look them up and go to the better business bureau and type in company name and go under New Brunswick addresses and see all the details on 1st 2012 brand new tractor pawned off to me as a brand new 2019 and I took the 2nd brand new 2019 as a replacement except Bob Patterson switched wheels, battery beacon light off it and put junk on. Sorry to tell all you TYM people but I am sewing TYM in Canada mainly Bob Patterson and his dealerships


----------



## ROBERT T RECTOR (Nov 28, 2019)

Bob Patterson buys TYM tractors from the USA damaged, rusty, wrecked, used and what ever he can get and sticks them together and sells them as being brand new I fell for it at one of their 5 dealerships ordered a brand spanking new 2019 TYM 654 , None at that dealership but when you order brand new you expect brand new and it was delivered late at night so didn't see all the damage and rust till later and been fighting them ever since july 4th 2019, my bank paid them $65000 in full and total was $101,000 rest is interrest for borrowing, I have been researching this tractor for years and saved for several sears and still got shafted twice, roof damage, part repairs well grinder marks and painted over, cab rusty, battery area, computer area, fender area, roof light everywhere and had mechanic look it over and parts on it dating from 2012 to 2019 but sold to me in july as a brand new 2019


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hindsight is 20/20. Time to go ahead and take the legal route and let us know how that goes. 
Is the tractor in operational condition? Do you farm with it, or is it more for chores and snow removal, etc. I have a Case that I use for chores, feeding horses, clearing snow. I wouldn't recommend my particular model for a farmer, but as a utility tractor, it suits my needs.


----------



## ROBERT T RECTOR (Nov 28, 2019)

Tractor is only used for show, always wanted one, and this was my 50th birthday gift to me from me , been wanting a brand spanking new one all my life, just sorry I bought a TYM from a crook. might plow my own driveway this winter, found origional delivery paper for it tonight and tractor was shipped from North Carolina to Patterson's in New Brunswick in JAN 2016-17, also have pics of them at pattersons Canada's TYM Dealer for the Maritimes of this old junk tractor and papers signed documents of them selling it to me as a brand new 2019 and papers say show it all in black and white


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy birthday to you!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

ROBERT T RECTOR said:


> was talking with Rep from TYM and he said correct size on rear was 14.9 x 30 and front was 11.2 x 20 that's the OEM fACTORY SIZE


I wonder if the TYM rep would sort out your issue directly with the dealer? It's a long shot, but who knows. Maybe you need to sell it seeing as the winter is coming and some folks may require a tractor for the coming snow events.... then pay off your loan the best you can and see if you can pick up a gently used Deere or a Kubota that will fit your needs. 
If the tractor is working properly, ask the dealer about the discrepancies in the wheel and tire sizes and have him explain it to you. If a neighbour has told you the tire sizes will destroy your front differential, bring that up with the dealer. Get a note from them, perhaps that will guarantee that the combination they supplied you with will work safely and not cause any damage. The battery may be fine for what you are using the tractor for, but if there is a drain somewhere, ask about getting that fixed under the warranty and perhaps having them install a proper battery.. I'd put a battery disconnect on your tractor to eliminate the drain on your battery for the time being. It may be all you need. 
If you find the tractor is operable, using it lightly, touch up the rusty bits before they get too ugly, and perhaps trade the darn thing in, sometime in the future.


----------



## ROBERT T RECTOR (Nov 28, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Update: found this info on their web site....... YM t654 specs.
> 
> If they're AG tires, then it looks as though they put the correct sizes on.


that Brochure ad you have there is a 2015 TYM654 , wonder if that is the last year they built them, you may see one that is or says 2016,17,18 or 2019 but last year built in Korea was 2015 according to manufacturer


----------



## ROBERT T RECTOR (Nov 28, 2019)

ROBERT T RECTOR said:


> Tractor is only used for show, always wanted one, and this was my 50th birthday gift to me from me , been wanting a brand spanking new one all my life, just sorry I bought a TYM from a crook. might plow my own driveway this winter, found origional delivery paper for it tonight and tractor was shipped from North Carolina to Patterson's in New Brunswick in JAN 2016-17, also have pics of them at pattersons Canada's TYM Dealer for the Maritimes of this old junk tractor and papers signed documents of them selling it to me as a brand new 2019 and papers say show it all in black and white
> View attachment 51591
> View attachment 51585
> View attachment 51589
> ...


----------



## ROBERT T RECTOR (Nov 28, 2019)

this is what a brand new TYM 654 looks like from LJ Patterson Sales in Onslow Nova Scotia, seller Bob Patterson, Computer inside even rusty, cab and floor rusty, fuel lines rotted off and had emergency replaced in my yard, hydraulic lines blow all the time, already replaced joystick cables, only 300 hours on it now


----------



## ROBERT T RECTOR (Nov 28, 2019)

can anyone decode the serial # up on the registration papers above and confirm that this tractor is either a 2013, 14 or 2015 ??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Serial number information seems to be pretty sparse. Call another dealer and ask them if they can identify the year. Don't ask as if you are pursuing a lawsuit!


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Look in your phone book and find RCMP, call them and ask for help with a $66,000 fraud also notify your bank .............


----------

